# ECM/ECU replacement



## Tricky0 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello all, new to the forums and look forward to the wealth of knowledge i can learn. 
I have a 2011 versa S that's needing the ECM replaced. My question is, if I get a replacement one with the same part number will all i need to do is plug it in and take it to the dealer to have it programmed?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

